
Microbes That Clean Up Contaminated Mine Sites - brahmwg
http://www.psmag.com/nature-and-technology/the-microbes-that-clean-up-contaminated-mine-sites
======
HiLo
Primary thought: I think this is really great news. Mine tailings are really
nasty, so hopefully this type of thing could also work on other legacy
industrial projects or future contamination.

Secondary thought: This is a long shot, but if anybody here studies this type
of thing, could this ever be used to isolate and concentrate the contaminants
in the tailings? For example, could we pull out and concentrate all the
mercury, REE, and so on and recycle them?

